# cockatoo apistos spawning?



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

my female is yellow with a black stipe and has blue on her body and under her eye. they have become aggressive, and the male seems to be butting the female with it's head.are they spawning, and what can i do to speed up the process?*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just leave them alone, they'll breed when ready.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

pics of the adults please!!


----------

